# Mechanical pencils.. .



## meta4ick (Jul 9, 2007)

Although my collection contains both mechanical pencils and pens, I am a pencil-guy through and through. I only use a pen to sign my name, and I hardly ever make mistakes doing that. My mechanical pencil of choice is a Rotring 600 Old Style. It is, in my opinion, the quintessential writing instrument. I have more expensive writing instruments, but it is by far my favorite. 

Just curious to know if there are other people out there in the writing world who prefer a mechanical pencil.

Rick.


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

Hello,

Me too, absolutely. My mech. pencil of choice over the last 10 years or so is the Pentel P205; the best one ever made.

heb


----------



## bigbuddhayo (Dec 16, 2006)

Howdy,

I'm with heb on this one, I fancy the P207 as customers dont break the lead as easily. Although the new papermate technician II is nice too. As much as I like "fancy" writing utensils, I have never tried the 600 series pencils, which I have only ever heard good things about. Looks like I'll have to find an old style if possible, and give it a go!

-Sean


----------



## meta4ick (Jul 9, 2007)

Glad to see there are other mechanical pencil "users" out there. I'm familiar with those Pentels- they get a lot of use around my office. I think the 600 Old Styles take it to another level, however, and have used one for many years. I'm so paranoid about losing it that I don't allow myself to take it out of the office.


----------



## DW-5600E (Jul 29, 2006)

If you've got pics of your mechanical pencils, by all means, post them! :-!


----------



## meta4ick (Jul 9, 2007)

I have attached a photo of The King. It's been a workhorse of mine for many years.

Maybe it's all that knurling, eh?


----------



## jaws revenge (Jul 20, 2007)

I do, and prefer .07
I like thicker, including for pens, width.


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

meta4ick said:


> I have attached a photo of The King.


I didn't know I wanted one, and now I've just ordered one... ;-)


----------



## meta4ick (Jul 9, 2007)

Make sure you get the "Old Style", as it's a bit different from the newer ones. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## trozau (Aug 8, 2007)

b-) My favorite mechanical pencil. The Pilot Vanishing Point Mechanical Pencil










The point retracts like that of a ball point pen.


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

trozau said:


> b-) My favorite mechanical pencil. The Pilot Vanishing Point Mechanical Pencil
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HEllo,
I have/had one just like it. Haven't seen it in a few years; I got to look for it.

heb


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

meta4ick said:


> I have attached a photo of The King. It's been a workhorse of mine for many years.
> 
> Maybe it's all that knurling, eh?


I've got a Ltd Ed version of the old style Rotring 600 (black w/retractable tip and gold accents). It is hands-down the best mechanical pencil I've ever owned, both in function and feel.

Rob


----------



## cwaff (Nov 3, 2006)

I, too, much prefer writing with pencils than pens. I write with a Parker Jotter which is pretty inexpensive but nice to write with. I even think it looks pretty good. When I write with pens I also tend to write with a Parker Jotter. Both I find reliable and really nice to write with.


----------



## Ed Rooney (Aug 3, 2007)

I have that black Rotring .5mm pictured above, also a Berol .3mm and also a .7mm Koh-I-Noor Rapidomatic. All were purchased at the University of Maryland Book Exchange. I use the .7mm most. The .3mm was for jotting physics notes on that 3x5 cheater card they let you have.

Searching through my pencil cup just now reveals the folowing:

Pentel .5mm "Champ"
2 Yellow #2's
Several pentel click erasers
a stubby #2 wood DePaul University pencil (wife went there)
a .5mm mechanical marked "Z-Grip"
and another


----------



## 04lund2025 (Feb 10, 2006)

Here are a *few* of my mechanical pencils. They are .03's and .05's:




























Sandra


----------



## meta4ick (Jul 9, 2007)

Sandra- That is one helluva mechanical pencil collection. It made me wonder whether you bought all of them, or have taken the fine art of borrowing to a new level.


----------



## 04lund2025 (Feb 10, 2006)

Rick, I have purchased a majority of them over the years. Some of them were gifts from people. Some of them I asked the person if I could swap mechanical pencils with them. Some of them were out of an unclaimed Found bin from a student computer center I worked at in college. After sitting for 3 months unclaimed, they were up for grabs by the staff or anyone else for that matter that needed a writing instrument. 

Sandra


----------



## meta4ick (Jul 9, 2007)

Sorry, Sandra. I'm reporting you to the mechanical pencil police, anyway.


----------



## aribus (Sep 24, 2006)

I've been using a Koh-I-Noor Rapidomatic for over a decade. Over that time the threads securing the metal grip to the plastic body became worn resulting in a wobbly front end. The guide for the lead also was bent over the years resulting in a lot of broken lead. All in all it is a great pencil whose time has come.

I have since upgraded to a Ohto Super Promecha. It's all aluminum I believe and over engineered. I love it.


----------



## lastwinj (Apr 11, 2008)

04lund2025 said:


> Here are a *few* of my mechanical pencils. They are .03's and .05's:
> 
> Sandra


nice collection. if you have more, post the links to them pages where we can see them. mine are here:

http://s53.photobucket.com/albums/g66/lastwinj/pentel/

couple of other folders there as well, with LOTS of cool pencils i have found on the internet.

enjoy!!!!!

germ


----------



## wemedge (Jun 10, 2006)

I use one all the time, except for signatures. I don't have anything special, though. I use a fat "PhD" brand mech pencil.

wemedge


----------



## Fynn (Oct 2, 2006)

I only use a pen to sign my name or as required on forms. I have even developed a system for organizing my work using black, red and blue pencil leads for my mechanical pencils. What can I say, I am an Engineer.:-d


----------



## cwaff (Nov 3, 2006)

Pic of my new favourite attached (excuse the poor quality of my camera phone). It's a Pentel Sharp Kerry. I bought it just a few days ago after I lost my Parker Jotter, and I must say it's really nice. It looks and feels good quality. My only very small gripe about it is that I'd like the nib/tip section to be chrome like the rest of the metal parts; instead it's matte.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Peter Atwood (Feb 16, 2006)

I've just gotten into nicer pencils for my tool drawings. So far the Rotring has been very nice and I have a couple of them. The Pentels I have tried have been very good too in their own way. I have a bunch more on order though so I will continue experimenting with them. So far I find the .5 size leads are the best for me although the .7 are harder to break.


----------



## meta4ick (Jul 9, 2007)

Peter- I know what you mean about the .5 vs .7, but I use a .7 because broken lead syndrome is so aggravating. I make up for the thickness (sorta) by using 2H.


----------

